# Vacuum Gauge Install



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Hope all of you had a good Christmas and make sure you're safe on News Years Eve..........

I have a vacuum gauge I want to install on my 66 gto console..........The picture included shows it in the general area it will go.........My question is: Do I install it with the plate (in the picture) attached to the bottom of the gauge or does it go as an install plate of some kind on the underneath side of the console? I hope this makes sense...... It seems to fit the bottom of the gauge nicely...so I'm thinking it goes there.....Anyway...I guess I use it as a template to mark for the two small holes that must be drilled to mount the gauge and a larger one for the vacuum line and light wire.........The underneath side of the console base has a larger hole already there...I'm guessing that's the location for the gauge so the vacuum line and light wire can go through....

The other issue I'm facing is my shifter install........some of you may remember my other issues (speedo and starter) that all of you were very helpful with.......I have my 66 shifter (pictured) to install and the instructions from Shiftworks talks about a shift cable that my be needed......I'm thinking that my cable from the his and hers shifter I took out will work...Any one out there ever convert their his and hers shifter back to it's original 66 shifter? Also...What are the 4 holes on the top used for ? I don't see anything on my console or the bezel that would need these holes. One more.....I don't have an indicator light bezel.......I've seen them before and I'm thinking they mount on the indicator bezel....I can see two screw holes that would, I think, accommodate the bezel.......take your time ....HA HA
:seeya:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Earl, The metal bezel goes ON TOP of the console, and the vacuum gauge sits on it. Can't help with the shifter. Happy new Year, Ericarty:


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Eric.......thought that was the way to go...........:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad to help ...hope it turned out well....those gauges are sweet! E


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

*Vacuum Gauge Location '65 LeGTO*

I won a nice vacuum gauge off ebay yesterday for $53. Had no idea it was an option or where it was mounted.... Not a clue where it went, but that wasn't the point...had to have it. My center console has no holes for mounting so I can put it anywhere. Is there anyone who has a pic of the correct installation location or can give me a dimension?

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

the measuring tape is at the very front edge of the console. The square hole in the base is for running the vacuum line and light wire. PLEASE remove your console and check before drilling. ALSO be sure that you have no clearance issues below the dash...8 track player, aftermarket gauges hanging down etc. Measure 37 times, drill once I always say!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The pics I forgot!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Better pics of vac gauge placement...sorry Moderators!


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

*Vacuum Gauge*

Thanks for the great pics. That thing is massive....just got it in the mail today. Where can I get that cool square drill you used!?

Scott

LeGTO


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That square hole drill was done by Pontiac in the "old Days"...you will have to use a round one now...same size as the center hole in the mounting bezel!!!


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

*Vaccuous Question*

I get the center hole for the vacuum line & light. My base has two 3/8 hex head bolts fore and aft of the line & wire, I'm assuming for bolting to the console. I don't see them in the photo. How is the gauge secured to the console in your car???


Scott


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Scott, You need to drill 3 holes in the console top. Then use 2 bolts to go up through the console top, through the bezel then thread into the gauge base. The square hole is for routing the light wire and the vac line. You MIGHT need to remove the top from the base to insert the bolts which are about 2 inches long.


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

*Vacuum Mounting*

Eric,

Thanks a million. Great pics. 

Scott


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem Scott, It's a nice little day project if you take the console out. You can give it a good cleaning, etc also! have fun. Eric


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

*Vacuum plumbing*

Eric,

I have 2 original Pontiac shop manuals, body & chassis and neither one has routing for the vacuum gauge. There are 2 sources to tap into. The 1/4" line from the front of the carb (Q-Jet) to the vacuum advance on the distributor which "Y"s to form the vacuum line for the Turbo 350 trans. The other is the power brake booster 3/8 line which has a port in the back of the Edlebrock Performer RPM intake. The factory vacuum line coming from the gauge is 1/8 i.d. Where does yours access the manifold?

Scott


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't have one on my car! Stay away from the vacuum advance line. Tap into a vacuum line that is in the manifold, or anywhere BELOW the throttle plates. Eric


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

*Vaccuum Plumbing*

I'll go into the 3/8 line from the power brake booster. I took the pumpkin to NAPA today to match the vacuum line and the gauge turned every head in the store. They asked how much it weighed! HEAVY. Thanks for the help Eric. Can't wait for a day off to do the deed. Maybe June 27th. 

Scott
1965 Electrolux


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

*Installed*

A few evenings after work. Drill, Dremel, plumb & wiring & viola! Its ALIVE!! Thanks Eric!

Scott


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Scott, Lookin' good ! Eric:cheers


----------



## LeGTO (May 24, 2009)

*Beware of Side Effects*

When I tapped into the vacuum line for the power brake booster I replaced the booster grommet & check valve. Grommet was rotted out and not sealing well. Brakes work better now. Whodathunkit?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool ! There is nothing like good vacuum AND good brakes! You owe me a cold one. :cheers Eric


----------

